# Battery light flickers



## thedudesa4 (Mar 25, 2012)

So tonight while driving my battery light started to flicker. It is never solid and my voltage meter still reads just under 14 volts except at startup it reads 12 until you hit the gas once. I think it's a grounding problem but I'm not sure. Any ideas guys?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Could be the regulator failing. First thing to check is all the connections are tight though - mine did the exact same thing and it was just the blue wire was loose


----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

MikkiJayne said:


> Could be the regulator failing. First thing to check is all the connections are tight though - mine did the exact same thing and it was just the blue wire was loose


 I also had a near identical issue when I firs got my A6 -- But I'm not sure if my issue was the Alternator itself or just a loose connection at the B+ Terminal at the back of the alternator. 

The alternator was replaced by the PO at a local shop right before I bought it, so it kind of surprised me that there would be an issue with it that quickly (within the first month). Started it up on mornings, battery/generator warning light would stay on, rev it a little and the light went off and stayed until the next restart. 

Knowing it had a warranty on it I just dove in for removal so that I could carry it back for an exchange, completely overlooking the fact that the B+ terminal connection on the back of the alternator wasn't even hand tight. 

At the store, the ****ing alternator bench tests just fine.. 

But I still wanted an exchange considering the **** you gotta go through to get that damn alternator out. The manager was cool and was letting me go through with the exchange, then come to find out that the PO hadn't even been given the correct alternator (90amp instead of a 120amp that bolted up perfectly ). 

So in the end I replaced the alternator with the correct 120amp version, made sure the connections were good and I haven't had that problem since. 

I'm almost certain the problem really was related to the loose B+ Terminal connection on the back of the alternator, I can't be 100% sure, but I would suggest you start there. 

You can jack the front of the car up on the passenger side (jack stands for safety of course), slide under there(remove the belly pan if equipped) and check the connections(2) on the back of the back of the alternator and make sure they're snug. GL


----------

